# Hunters...what do you hunt?



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Im just wondering for the hunters out there, what is your animal that you love to hunt. And do you hhunt in the East, West, North, or South.

Mine is definetly elk.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I hunt deer, turkey, duck, pheasant, quaill, grouse, woodcock, and goose in the northeast.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I hunt deer, turkey, squirrel, and groundhogs in the north east. I hope to hunt elk sometime in the future.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Whitetail deer
Raccoon /ringtails (not ringnecks)
Turkeys eastern
Black Bear 
Red fox 
squirrel
and gunna start chasing mink and more **** with some traps
and foam of course


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't hunt enough. I have hunted the following though: Moose, bear, caribou, rabbit, squirrel, deer, turkey, ducks, geese, grouse, and some more that I can't remember.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

deer hunting is #1, but I also hunt turkey and small game.
I hope to go on an elk and wild pig hunt this coming year.


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

whitetails are my favorite, but i also hunt turkey, grouse and pheasant in the northeast


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

*:d*

Deffinatly dove's. I live in Wisconsin and i guess there is actually a morning dove season. its SO much fun and suspenceful!


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

hogs,deer,turkey,rabbit,squirrel in that order


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> Deffinatly dove's. I live in Wisconsin and i guess there is actually a morning dove season. its SO much fun and suspenceful!


What part of Wiscon are you from?? 
She's also right there is a morning dove season and there are few of them around up here.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I hunt in the South East and sometimes the North east in Ohio. I love to hunt whitetailed deer the most, but i hope to go elk hunting in Colorado with my Dad and my Grandfather next year or this year hopefully.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> deer hunting is #1, but I also hunt turkey and small game.
> I hope to go on an elk and wild pig hunt this coming year.


If you really want to wild pig hunt come down here to central Florida and help me kill some because we have too many!!!!!


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Anybody out west??


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Stick to muleys.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

In Order:
Deer
Turkeys
Waterfowl
Coyotes
Rabbits
Squirrels
Birds (doves & crows)

I would love to hunt upland birds, but there are not many birds around here, and i wanna try hog hunting really bad


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> Anybody out west??


Ya arizona. my #1 is mountain lion with hounds for bow hunting coues deer elk and muleys. I also like to small game hunt and shoot whatever walks runes crawls ext.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Ya arizona. my #1 is mountain lion with hounds for bow hunting coues deer elk and muleys. I also like to small game hunt and shoot whatever walks runes crawls ext.



Oh Good I thought i was all alone out here. I never have hunted Lions but I think it would be awesome. 

I hunt really whatever the state tells me i can hunt thru the draw system so im only gona be chasin javalina this year. Maybe deer with a private land tag.

Do yall use the draw system in arizona??


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm from Utah...


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> Oh Good I thought i was all alone out here. I never have hunted Lions but I think it would be awesome.
> 
> I hunt really whatever the state tells me i can hunt thru the draw system so im only gona be chasin javalina this year. Maybe deer with a private land tag.
> 
> Do yall use the draw system in arizona??


Yes are Draw system is Really REALLY Jacked up. They turned a good unit 22 the main unit in arizona into crap. They have 450 tags in the first late hunt and 400 in the hunt a week after. Its really bad and they are raising all tag prices guide liesands prices. I dont know what its going to be like in a year. Where are you from?


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I'm from Utah...


Kill any good muleys up there?


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Not me. My grandpa and uncle have though. Similar to you guys, our hunting system is incredibly scewed. It all comes down to too many people. All the state cares about is money so they're out to give everyone a liscense. Blows. The place I go used to have a lot of deer, but with so many hunting seasons and a million people, they're either hiding or dead. They lowered the minimum age limit for big game to 12 and did away with a minimum for upland. Biggest deer that's come out of there for a long time is prolly a 2 point. My grandpa has a 5x6 but that was 40 years ago...:rant:


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

NM here. Weve have a few giants running around but these stupid tourists feed them out of there backyard so those giant bucks will stay in residential areas and they are never killed. I know i a guy that I shoot with and he killed a decent buck a couple years back fom his porch and it died in his driveway. he live back in the woods tho so no one saw. So mostly the bucks you find where you can hunt are 3x3s 4x4s


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Anything that walks almost.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Not me. My grandpa and uncle have though. Similar to you guys, our hunting system is incredibly scewed. It all comes down to too many people. All the state cares about is money so they're out to give everyone a liscense. Blows. The place I go used to have a lot of deer, but with so many hunting seasons and a million people, they're either hiding or dead. They lowered the minimum age limit for big game to 12 and did away with a minimum for upland. Biggest deer that's come out of there for a long time is prolly a 2 point. My grandpa has a 5x6 but that was 40 years ago...:rant:


Ya it SUCKS that everyones so money hungry. I hunted up on the strip (north arizona) 2-3 years ago. It is a once and a lifetime tag a friend killed a good 4x4.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats on that. Looking to put in for moose shortly. Just gotta get papa to let me.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

*I love to hunt*

my favorite thing to hunt is deer i didnt get a chance with my bow but i got one during slug season. i also hunt phesant, duck, geese,predator, and anything else that has a season around my area.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

i hunt racoons.deer,dove,squirrel,and hogs


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

in the south


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

VA...if its brown its down


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

deer turkey squirrel rabbit some bird carp and gar and anything with a season here in missouri


----------



## 870 wingmaster (Oct 1, 2008)

I hunt the south texas area and my outdoor passion is duck and goose hunting chasing those guys thru salt water marshes, flooded rice fields, flooded timber, and winter wheat is like nothing else. But if i want to take a slow and easy day then i will pick up my bow/rifle and head to the deer stand which is fairly common between cold fronts and during the 3 week spilt of duck/goose season.


----------



## pt&bw (Sep 18, 2008)

Mule deer, elk, pronghorns, grouse, quail, chukar and turkey out west


----------



## jacob1996 (Apr 8, 2008)

I love:deer,turkey,coyote,bobcat,hog,quail,pheasant,chukar,goose,duck and varmint hunting.....i want to go elk and mule deer hunting though....i hunt oklahoma,missouri and texas


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> deer turkey squirrel rabbit some bird carp and gar and anything with a season here in missouri


same here +HOGS


----------



## stelthstic (Jul 24, 2009)

turkeys so far goin to try deer and elk this summer


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

deer #1 moose bear want to go to sc to kill hogs looks exciting


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

bull frogs squirrel bunny deer ommmm masked bandits possums snakes anything in Illinois i guess.


----------

